# Fragt das buffed-Team!



## Elenenedh (12. Februar 2010)

Erst als Praktikantin, nun als Volontärin verzaubert Annette das buffed-Team und die Community mit ihrem detaillierten WoW-Wissen. Wolltet Ihr schon immer wissen, womit "Nedde" sich in der buffed-Redaktion beschäftigt und warum sie bei Firstkill-Bildern immer am Rand stehen muss? Bis 16 Uhr könnt Ihr ihr in diesem Forenbeitrag Fragen stellen,  von denen sie versucht möglichst viele zu beantworten. Bitte habt aber Nachsicht: Wenn die Fragestunde auf reges Interesse stößt, kann sie unter Umständen nicht auf jede Frage eingehen. Wir bitten außerdem um Verständnis, dass Annette aus privaten oder beruflichen Gründen nicht absolut jede Frage beantworten kann. Die Antworten werden voraussichtlich gegen 18 Uhr veröffentlicht. Außerdem könnt Ihr abstimmen, welches Mitglied des buffed-Teams Euch kommende Woche Rede und Antwort stehen soll. Viel Spaß!


Übrigens: Susanne und Björn sind in der nächsten Woche im Urlaub und stehen danach wieder für die Fragestunde zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Februar 2010)

- Was ist deine Lieblings Tiefkühlpizza (Marke, Sorte)?

- Stimmte das mit der Ingame-Diät oder wolltest Du mich einfach nur loswerden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koom (12. Februar 2010)

Was sind die Lottozahlen am nächsten Mittwoch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmAcht (12. Februar 2010)

dann mal eine Standardfrage: 
*Wie bist du zu Wow gekommen?*

und was für die skurrile Abteilung:
*Kennst du eine gute Methode um verlorene Autoschlüssel wieder zu finden?*


----------



## Fámeless (12. Februar 2010)

Hey =P

- Wie bist du zu Buffed gekommen ? 
- Wie bist du auf WoW gekommen ?
- Ist das mit dir und ZAM nur gespielt ? =P
- Warum machst du fast nur PvE ? Shadowpriests sind im PvP der "burner" ^^
- Was sind deine Hobbys ? ^^
- Welches Getränk hast du am liebsten ?
- Was machst du als erstes wenn du in die Redaktion kommst ?
- Magst du Katzen ?
- Was war dein größtes Missgeschick in WoW ? xD

Wenn es geht bitte alle dieser Fragen beantworten... wenn es dir nichts ausmacht xD

Mfg Fáme


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

*Soo also Servus Anette erst mal&#8230;.* 

*Die Standartfragen:*
 
Welche Schularten hast du durchlaufen? 

Arbeitest du gerne bei Buffed? 

Hast du dir schon mal überlegt was anderes zu machen? Wenn ja was?  

Würdest du gerne noch mal was studieren (falls du noch nicht studiert hast oder was anderes noch studieren) 

Was ist deine Lieblingsband (nicht die aktuelle sonder so ein All Time Fav.) 

Und dann noch die aktuelle Lieblingsband? 

Das Lieblingslied? 

Wo kaufst du dein rosa Wasser? 

Welche Marke ist dieses rosa Wasser? (verdammt anscheinend bringt mich das rosa wasser so durcheinander das ich keine vernünftige Grammatik mehr zustande bring :O) 

Trinkst du Kaffee in der Arbeit, wenn ja wie viel? 

Bist du schon mal von Usern auf der Straße angesprochen worden und wie war das für dich? 

Was war dein erstes Spiel (Computer und Konsole) 

Warst du in deiner Kindheit das &#8222;klassische&#8220; Mädchen also mit Puppen und so oder eher das untyptische also auf bäume klettern und dererlei Sachen? 

Wann hast du deinen ersten Computer bekommen und was für einer wars? 

Was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk? 

Wie bist du auf die Idee gekommen das du plötzlich in Fürth arbeitest? (Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche kommst du ja aus Würzburg)? 

Was sagen deine Eltern zu deinem Beruf? 

*Fragen auf Buffed bezogen!* 

Hast du manchmal das Gefühl in einer Irrenanstalt zu arbeiten? 

Verzweifelst du ab und zu an der Community von Buffed? 

Hast du dich schon mal explizit über EINEN User geärgert. 

Hast DU den Marder im Serverraum ausgesetzt? 

Beführwortest du derartige Einstandsrituale wie im Völlig Buffed Comic Episode 3 
http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=3 

Gibst du neuen Praktikanten auch immer Aufgaben die du in Questtexte verpackst wie im völlig buffed Comic Episode 4 
http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=4 

Hast du das Braufest auch mit solchem Ergeiz erforscht wie dein Arbeitskollegen im Völlig Buffed Comic Episode 8 
http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=8 

Ist diese Story so oder so ähnlich mal passiert? 
http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=10 

Habt ihr schon mal an eine Umsetzung der World of Menschcraft Actionfiguren (ich will immer noch Action Heinrich :< ) 
http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=12 

DIE WICHTIGSTE FRAGE VON ALLEN!!!!! 
HABT IHR SCHON MAL DARAN GEDACHT DIESE WERBUNG IN DER BUFEFD SHOW ZU BRINGEN 
http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=13 
LETZES BILD!!!1111 


*Auf deine Arbeitskollegen! (nicht wundern ich hab nur verpasst ZAM n paar Sachen zu fragen *G* )* 

Habt ihr ZAM schon mal ne Banane hingelegt und gewartet bis er sie isst? 

Habt ihr ZAM schon mal mit Bananen beworfen? 

Reißt ihr ab und zu Ossi- und Bananenwitze? 

Möchtest du deine Arbeitskollegen an manchen Tagen erwürgen? 

Hast du ZAM schon mal an den Haaren gezogen? (Kopfhaare!) 

Rennt bei euch auch ab und zu mal n Kollege rein und schreit rum "Zieht euch mal Youtubevideo XYZ rein mich hats so vom Stuhl gezogen als ich das gesehen hab?" (bei mir auf der Arbeit kann das manchmal vorkommen :/ ) 

Bist du während der Age of Conan-Zeit in der Redaktion einmal mit &#8222;WEIB&#8220; angesprochen worden? 


*Auf deine Arbeit bezogen!* 

Was sind deine Aufgaben in der Redaktion 

Hast du bereits vorher mit InDesign und Photoshop gearbeitet bevor du zu Buffed kamst?  

Hast du spezielle Fortbildungen und Kurse besucht für diese Programm oder eher learning-by-doing betrieben. 

Wie lange braucht ihr um die Titelseite des Buffed Heftes zu designen? (nur die Titelseite!) (könntet ihr eventuell mal ne Art Video von der Entstehung des Buffed Magazins machen, ich meine das würde den Usern einen kleinen Einblick in viele Bereiche der Redaktion geben und ihr hättet über Wochen hinweg einen Lückenfüller für die Buffedshow :O) 






_Und abschließend noch Name und Adresse sonst gibts was auf die Fre.. ähh ja das wars von mir._


----------



## Koom (12. Februar 2010)

Was waren deine 3 größten Fails in deiner WOW-Historie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronis (12. Februar 2010)

Richtige Blondine oder gefärbt ?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2010)

man sollte wohl "eine frage pro user" einführen Oo

zu meiner frage: spielst du neben WoW noch andere spiele? wenn ja, was sind so deine aktuellsten?


----------



## Nova_O (12. Februar 2010)

Wie heisst dein Palawasser?

Was für eine Schulausbildung hast du?

Wie hast du dich weitergebildet?

Was ist dein Traumberuf?

Magst du Kuddeln?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (12. Februar 2010)

Bist Du im Umgang mit dem Wuteimer geschult? Und falls ja - hast Du ein Notfall-Exemplar fuer den Hausgebrauch?


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Also ich habe auch 2 Fragen, und zwar:
Wieso bist du zurzeit so zielich die einzige die Videos über Raids macht? Und wie schafft es dein Raid die Inis trotz Lag noch zu schaffen?


----------



## Rhonda (12. Februar 2010)

schlagt mich wenn ihr wollt, ich weiß es zumindest nicht.

Auf welchem Server spielst du und hast du noch Chars auf andern Servern die du gern spielst ( zB Frostwolf)?^^

Wehe du bleibst nicht bei buffed, dann kommt ne flamewelle^^. Nedde du bist klasse!!


----------



## ipercoop (12. Februar 2010)

Wieso spielst du auf Alleria und wie kommt ihr klar da zu spielen? Unsere Raids zerfetzen sich alle an den Lags ;/


----------



## Saibot108 (12. Februar 2010)

Was wolltest du als Kind werden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gehst du lieber zu Mcces oder lieber ins Restaurant?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Willst du später mal Zam heiraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was macht ihr wenn die Kaffeemaschine nicht geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spieltst du auser Wow noch andere Spiele oder Spiele anderen Generes z.b Counter strike oder Die Sims 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Magst du kleine Kätzchen?


----------



## Sanchie (12. Februar 2010)

Du bist ja WoW-Begleitersüchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Welcher Begleiter ist denn dein Favorit?

Wie bist du aufs Computerspielen gekommen?

Wie bist du aufs Buffed-Team gekommen und hast dich dort beworben??

Würde dir ZAM auch ohne Bart gefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nari14 (12. Februar 2010)

Wieviel Stunden /played hast du mit deiner Priesterin?
Wieviel 80er hast du zurzeit?
Warum spielst du auf Alleria?
Und die master-Frage:
Wie lautet deine Account-Email Adresse und dein Account Paßwort?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg nari


----------



## Altros (12. Februar 2010)

bin dein Großer fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fragen habe ich wie kammste dazu bei Buffed an zufangen?

was Magste am meisten an deiner Arbeit?

und die letzte kann ich dich bei freunde aufnemen wenn das geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( bin dein unbekannter verehrer nich mal du selber weist es )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

LoD musste ja wie schon angekündigt total übertreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was sind deine Hobbys?

Wie bist du dazu gekommen WoW zu spielen?

Hättest du jemals über einen Beruf, wie z.B. den bei Buffed, nachgedacht auch wenn du niemals WoW gespielt hättest?



Grüße


----------



## Onimon (12. Februar 2010)

Hast du die Elfenohrern von der RPC 2008 noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahrtus (12. Februar 2010)

Wieso gibt es diese Woche keinen BuffedCast (179)?

Wieso hast du keine kurzen Haare?


----------



## Damokles (12. Februar 2010)

Diese Frage, brennt mir schon seit Monaten unter den Nägeln:

Habt ihr Buffies eigentlich einen zweiten Forenaccount, mit denen ihr Euch anonym an den aktuellen Diskusionen beteiligt um damit mal so richtig die wilde Wutz raus zu lassen?

(Ich frage nur, weil die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat, dass es dem sicheren Arbeitsplatz nicht gerade zuträglich ist, mal seine ehrliche Meinung zu skandieren. 
Ich persönlich würde wohl eines Tages platzen, wenn ich mich nicht äußern dürfte wie ich wollte. Soll heissen: Mir reicht kein Wuteimer.)


Wenn die Antwort "Nein" lautet:

Was ist Dein persönlicher Wuteimer? (Womit/woran reagierst Du Dich ab?)


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Februar 2010)

1) Welche der gestellten Fragen findest du am blödsten? *g*


2) Welche Frage wärst du gerne gefragt worden?


3) Fui?


4) Brä?


5) Alan! Alan! Alan!


----------



## Chrom123 (12. Februar 2010)

Könntest du die vorstellen noch in 20 Jahren bei buffed zu arbeiten?
Was hast du für Aufgaben bei buffed?
Was findest du bei der Arbeit bei Buffed gut, was schlecht?

Welche Note gibst du WoW ? (1-6)
Glaubst du das es in Zukunft (5-10 Jahren) ein MMORPG geben wird was World of Warcraft vom Thron stoßt? (außer WoW 2)

Wenn du EIN EINZIGES Spiel für den Rest deines gesamten Lebens spielen müsstest, welches wäre es? (Außer das eine darfst du keine anderen Games zocken)

Und: Wie viele Wörter schaffst du pro Minute?
http://speedtest.schnell-schreiben.de/


----------



## Warlock91 (12. Februar 2010)

Wie läuft´s mit deiner Priesterin ? ;D


----------



## Kronis (12. Februar 2010)

Ahrtus schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es diese Woche keinen BuffedCast (179)?
> 
> Wieso hast du keine kurzen Haare?




Warum kannst du nicht Lesen : http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/442/buffedCast-MP3?folge=180


----------



## Ares16784 (12. Februar 2010)

Wie reagierst du auf komments ala:
"Annete ist so süß" und vorallem wie reagier ZAM?

War dein Priest dein erster Char?

Wolltest du als du deinen Priest angefangen hast, direkt Shadow skillen oder wolltest du ursprünglich heilen?

Wieso ist ZAM so cool?

Wieviele stunde schlaff kriegst du pro tag?

Wie bist du auf Xashajia (oder so ähnlich) gekommen?

Erscheint das Buffed-Magazin wie geplant am 17.2. ?

Gruß


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Mit welchem Tier würdest du dich am ehesten Vergleichen?


----------



## Lillyan (12. Februar 2010)

Was magst du am liebsten? Cappucino, normalen Kaffee oder Kaffee Latte? *notier*


----------



## xashija (12. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Was ist deine Lieblings Tiefkühlpizza (Marke, Sorte)?
> 
> - Stimmte das mit der Ingame-Diät oder wolltest Du mich einfach nur loswerden?
> 
> ...



1. Je nach Laune entweder Wagner Speciale oder Wagner Piccolinis 3 Käse

2. Loswerden wollte ich dich nicht,  ich musste nur fix umloggen, weil die anderen auf mich gewartet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gier schrieb:


> Was sind die Lottozahlen am nächsten Mittwoch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 5, 14, 21, 33, 42, 46 Zusatzzahl 9 – Angaben ohne Gewehr *peng* (Achtung, absichtlicher Schreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



EmAcht schrieb:


> dann mal eine Standardfrage:
> *Wie bist du zu Wow gekommen?*
> 
> und was für die skurrile Abteilung:
> *Kennst du eine gute Methode um verlorene Autoschlüssel wieder zu finden?*



1. Ich wusste natürlich schon vorher, dass WoW existiert. Nachdem ich dann noch einen Artikel darüber im P.M.-Magazin gelesen habe bin ich neugierig geworden. Ein Kumpel hat mir dann seinen 10-Tage-Testkey und die Installations-CDs gegeben und dann wars um mich geschehen ^^

2. Warten bis der Schnee weggetaut ist *g



Fámeless schrieb:


> Hey =P
> 
> - Wie bist du zu Buffed gekommen ?
> - Warum machst du fast nur PvE ? Shadowpriests sind im PvP der "burner" ^^
> ...



1. Mein Studium war mir einfach zu trocken. Wenn ich etwas tue, möchte ich im Anschluss Ergebnisse sehen. Nachdem Zam Heinrich erzählt hatte, dass ich WoW spiele und nach Arbeit suche hatte ich einen Tag später mein Vorstellungsgespräch ?

2. Ich bin nicht sehr gut im PvP muss ich zugeben. In festen Stammgruppen spiele ich allerdings sehr gerne mal Kriegshymnenschlucht, Arathibecken oder Alteractal (was zur Zeit leider nicht mehr zustande kommt :/). Arena war noch nie so mein Fall – ich will auch die Wertung meiner Teammitglieder nicht ins bodenlose runterziehen ^^ wie gesagt, im PvP bin ich nicht grade die beste Spielerin. 

3. Hobbys neben WoW-spielen: Arbeiten ^^, mit Freunden rumhängen (leider auch sehr selten geworden, weil sie alle in Würzburg sitzen). Außerdem mag ich Pferde sehr gerne und bin früher viel geritten. Leider fehlt mir auch dazu inzwischen die Zeit :/ Und ich versuche grade Zeit zu finden, um mich in Video-Schnitt einzuarbeiten, damit ich endlich mal schicke Kill-Videos von unserem Raid basteln kann.

4. Getränk… mmh… Neben Wasser gibt’s da noch so superleckere Smoothies. Ich glaub die heissen „True fruits“ oder so. Die trink ich gerne.

5. Ein „morgen“ in die Runde brummeln, Arbeitsrechner hochfahren, zur Kaffeemaschine dackeln und mich auf das morgentliche Meeting vorbereiten.

6. Katzen sind super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätt selber gerne eine, aber die wär den ganzen Tag allein. Da würde sie mir doch sehr leidtun.

7. Ohje… Ich würde sagen das war, als wir Hodir im Hardmode töten wollten.. Es war 5 Minuten Pause, die Hälfte der Leute afk. Aus irgendeinem Grund hatte ich einen Eisblock im Visir. Mir ist meine Wasserflasche nach dem trinken aus der Hand gerutscht und genau auf meine Gedankenschlagtaste gefallen -> Hodir gepullt, Raid tot… Das war schon arg peinlich :]


----------



## xashija (12. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *Die Standartfragen:*
> 
> Welche Schularten hast du durchlaufen?



Grundschule, Gymnasium und ein paar Semester Universität


> Arbeitest du gerne bei Buffed?



Ich wüsste nichts, was ich lieber täte (Ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



> Hast du dir schon mal überlegt was anderes zu machen? Wenn ja was?



Ich hatte vor meiner Zeit bei buffed natürlich diverse Überlegungen. Wenn ich nicht bei buffed gelandet wäre, hätte ich mich früher oder später wohl irgendwie im Bereich Marketing niedergelassen.



> Würdest du gerne noch mal was studieren (falls du noch nicht studiert hast oder was anderes noch studieren)



Hab ich schon – wie gesagt, war mir einfach ein bisschen zu trocken.



> Was ist deine Lieblingsband (nicht die aktuelle sonder so ein All Time Fav.)



Puh…. Also eine bestimmte Lieblingsband hatte ich eigentlich nie. Aber was ich immer wieder hören kann: Disturbed, Soil, Foo Fighters, Ignite… und noch ein paar die in diese Richtung gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn cih mal mehr Lust auf was elektronisches habe, lande ich meist bei etwas in Richtung Lexy & K-Paul (Ja ich weiß, ich hab einen komischen Musikgeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 



> Und dann noch die aktuelle Lieblingsband?
> 
> Das Lieblingslied?



Derzeit höre ich Innerpartysystem (Don't stop) und Blue Stahli (Ultranumb) sehr gerne (Dank dem super Hydra-7-video - Danke an Kirsche, dass du mir das Video gezeigt hast *g)





> Wo kaufst du dein rosa Wasser?



Im Getränkemarkt vor der Haustür ^^



> Welche Marke ist dieses rosa Wasser? (verdammt anscheinend bringt mich das rosa wasser so durcheinander das ich keine vernünftige Grammatik mehr zustande bring :O)



Öhm… Da steht was von SilberQuelle drauf 



> Trinkst du Kaffee in der Arbeit, wenn ja wie viel?



Jep, so 4-5 Tassen. Wobei das eher Milch mit einem Schuss Kaffe ist, was ich da trinke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (12. Februar 2010)

> Bist du schon mal von Usern auf der Straße angesprochen worden und wie war das für dich?



Auf der Straße nicht direkt. Aber in der Discothek, in der ich früher gearbeitet habe (und immernoch gerne reingehe), im Mediamarkt und natürlich auf Spielemessen wurde ich schon ein paar Mal angesprochen. Es ist schon ein komisches Gefühl - vor allem, da ich eigentlich ein recht schüchterner Mensch bin. Da weiß man im ersten Moment nicht so recht was man sagen soll *g 



> Was war dein erstes Spiel (Computer und Konsole)



Computer: Mech Warrior Mercenaries. Konsole: Mario Kart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Halo (etwas später).



> Warst du in deiner Kindheit das „klassische“ Mädchen also mit Puppen und so oder eher das untyptische also auf bäume klettern und dererlei Sachen?



Naja Puppen waren auch ne Zeit lang dabei. Ansonsten habe ich aber lieber zu Lego gegriffen *g



> Wann hast du deinen ersten Computer bekommen und was für einer wars?



Uff, du fragst Sachen… ich glaube das war so um die 13 rum und von meinem Vater selbst zusammengebastelt *g




> Wie bist du auf die Idee gekommen das du plötzlich in Fürth arbeitest? (Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche kommst du ja aus Würzburg)?



Zam is schuld *auf Zam zeig*



> Was sagen deine Eltern zu deinem Beruf?



Die freuen sich, dass ich etwas gefunden habe, was mir wirklich Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da ich maximal alle 2 - 3 Wochen nach Hause komme, freuen sie sich, dass sie mich zumindest in der Show ab und zu sehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Hast du dich schon mal explizit über EINEN User geärgert.



Jep, aber ich denke das ist menschlich. Und meist löst sich das sehr schnell wieder, wenn die Situation aufgeklärt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hast DU den Marder im Serverraum ausgesetzt?



Aber er hatte mir doch versprochen er macht nichts kaputt... Ehrlich!!!



> Beführwortest du derartige Einstandsrituale wie im Völlig Buffed Comic Episode 3
> http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=3



Irgendwie muss man doch testen, ob die Bewerber es mental überhaupt aushalten würden, hier zu arbeiten… *fg



> Gibst du neuen Praktikanten auch immer Aufgaben die du in Questtexte verpackst wie im völlig buffed Comic Episode 4
> http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=4



Mh… Nicht ganz. Ich brauche unbedingt noch so ein Ausrufezeichen über dem Kopf ^^


----------



## xashija (12. Februar 2010)

> Hast du das Braufest auch mit solchem Ergeiz erforscht wie dein Arbeitskollegen im Völlig Buffed Comic Episode 8
> http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=8



*Hust* ähm… nächste Frage? :>



> Ist diese Story so oder so ähnlich mal passiert?
> http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=10



Wenn, dann außerhalb meines Sichtfeldes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> DIE WICHTIGSTE FRAGE VON ALLEN!!!!!
> HABT IHR SCHON MAL DARAN GEDACHT DIESE WERBUNG IN DER BUFEFD SHOW ZU BRINGEN
> http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/1210/Voellig-buffed?episode=13
> LETZES BILD!!!1111



Ich versteh zwar nicht warum, aber irgendwie weigern sich gewisse Personen einfach in die tollen Succubus-Kostüme zu schlüpfen..




> Habt ihr ZAM schon mal ne Banane hingelegt und gewartet bis er sie isst?



ZAM mag keine Bananen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Möchtest du deine Arbeitskollegen an manchen Tagen erwürgen?



 Och, die sind alle lustig drauf ? Zum Würgen haben sie mir zumindest noch keinen Anlass gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hast du ZAM schon mal an den Haaren gezogen? (Kopfhaare!)



Immer, wenn wir irgendwo hinmüssen und er einfach ned vom Schreibtisch wegmöchte ^^



> Rennt bei euch auch ab und zu mal n Kollege rein und schreit rum "Zieht euch mal Youtubevideo XYZ rein mich hats so vom Stuhl gezogen als ich das gesehen hab?" (bei mir auf der Arbeit kann das manchmal vorkommen :/ )



Dazu gibt's doch Emails 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Was sind deine Aufgaben in der Redaktion



Derzeit kümmere ich mich hauptsächlich um das Forum, den Support, Community Watches, Profilhighlights. Dazu kommen noch WoW-Guides die ich inhaltlich prüfe. Und einzelne Specials. Natürlich auch buffedCasts und Shows.



> Hast du bereits vorher mit InDesign und Photoshop gearbeitet bevor du zu Buffed kamst?



Ne, das könnt ich mir im Studium nicht leisten ^^ Und musste es auch nicht, da ich BWL und Englische Sprachwissenschaft studiert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Wie lange braucht ihr um die Titelseite des Buffed Heftes zu designen? (nur die Titelseite!) (könntet ihr eventuell mal ne Art Video von der Entstehung des Buffed Magazins machen, ich meine das würde den Usern einen kleinen Einblick in viele Bereiche der Redaktion geben und ihr hättet über Wochen hinweg einen Lückenfüller für die Buffedshow :O)



Puh, das musst du den Olli fragen, wenn seine Fragestunde dran ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (12. Februar 2010)

Gier schrieb:


> Was waren deine 3 größten Fails in deiner WOW-Historie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Die bereits beschriebene Sache bei Hodir
2. Mit meiner Druidin in Karazhan als zweiter Tank. „Wo ist mein Zerfleischen?? Und warum krieg ich eigentlich so dolle auf die Mütze? Oh es war ja Patch… ich sollte mal meine Talentpunkte neu verteilen…“
3. In der Grube von Saron nach dem Start vom Anfangs-Event jedes Mal zu diesem depperten Nekromanten stürmen und draufhauen… Obwohl das die NPCs sind die da hingerannt sind und nicht unser Tank….

und viele viele andere Schusseligkeiten ^^





Kronis schrieb:


> Richtige Blondine oder gefärbt ?



Echt, aber seit ich im Sommer höchstens noch die Abendsonne abbekomme und daher die Haare nicht mehr so stark ausbleichen, mach ich mir ab und zu mal hellere Strähnchen rein.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> zu meiner frage: spielst du neben WoW noch andere spiele? wenn ja, was sind so deine aktuellsten?



Während dem Raid-Progress ist das Zeitlich ein bisschen schwierig. Aber mein Aion und STO-Account laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nova_O schrieb:


> Wie heisst dein Palawasser?
> 
> Was für eine Schulausbildung hast du?
> 
> ...



einiges habe ich ja schon weiter oben beantwortet. Kuddeln? Fui bäh! Ne, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ogil schrieb:


> Bist Du im Umgang mit dem Wuteimer geschult? Und falls ja - hast Du ein Notfall-Exemplar fuer den Hausgebrauch?



Zam hat mir natürlich Nachhilfestunden im Umgang mit dem Eimer gegeben. Zuhause hab ich einen Wut-Homer (Einen Homer Simpson aus Schaumstoff zum knautschen)


----------



## xashija (12. Februar 2010)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also ich habe auch 2 Fragen, und zwar:
> Wieso bist du zurzeit so zielich die einzige die Videos über Raids macht? Und wie schafft es dein Raid die Inis trotz Lag noch zu schaffen?



Unser neuer Prakti Fabian hat in der letzten buffedShow den Kampf gegen Traumwandler gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu den Lags: Mit viiieeeeeeeel Geduld....




Rhonda schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielst du und hast du noch Chars auf andern Servern die du gern spielst ( zB Frostwolf)?^^



Ich spiele auf Alleria und habe noch eine 70ger Magierin auf Forscherliga. Auf Frostwolf hatte ich mal einen Level 12 Jäger glaube ich ^^




ipercoop schrieb:


> Wieso spielst du auf Alleria und wie kommt ihr klar da zu spielen? Unsere Raids zerfetzen sich alle an den Lags ;/



Ich habe dort wegen einem Freund von mir angefangen. Und der Raid hofft, dass die Lag-Situation sich bald verbessert :/ Wie schon oben gesagt… Mit viiieeeel Geduld, lustigen Leuten im Teamspeak und massig youtube-Links ist der Lag nicht ganz so schlimm :]




Saibot108 schrieb:


> Was wolltest du als Kind werden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## xashija (12. Februar 2010)

Altros schrieb:


> bin dein Großer fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Am meisten mag ich es, wenn ich Leuten bei einem Problem oder einer Frage helfen kann und dann ein "Danke" zurückkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ein gutes Gefühl.

2. So leid es mir tut, aber ich kriege pro Tag mehrere Freundesanfragen. Ich möchte meine Liste jedoch nur auf Leute beschränken, die ich auch wirklich kenne. Aber du kannst mein Profil natürlich jederzeit in deine Favoritenliste aufnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe du verstehst das.





Onimon schrieb:


> Hast du die Elfenohrern von der RPC 2008 noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na sicher =)




Ahrtus schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es diese Woche keinen BuffedCast (179)?
> 
> Wieso hast du keine kurzen Haare?



Den gibt's doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und kurze Haare würden einfach doof bei mir aussehen.



Damokles schrieb:


> Diese Frage, brennt mir schon seit Monaten unter den Nägeln:
> 
> Habt ihr Buffies eigentlich einen zweiten Forenaccount, mit denen ihr Euch anonym an den aktuellen Diskusionen beteiligt um damit mal so richtig die wilde Wutz raus zu lassen?
> 
> ...



Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Mein persönlicher Wuteimer ist die Tischplatte, ein kleiner blauer Flummiball und mein Wut-Homer zuhause *g




Carcharoth schrieb:


> 1) Welche der gestellten Fragen findest du am blödsten? *g*
> 
> 
> 2) Welche Frage wärst du gerne gefragt worden?
> ...



1. Genau diese hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Mh… gute Frage. Ich fand die Frage „Was macht dir an deiner Arbeit am meisten Spaß“ toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Wieso tut sie das nur?

4. BRÄ!

5. Steve! Steve! Steve!


----------



## xashija (12. Februar 2010)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Was findest du bei der Arbeit bei Buffed gut, was schlecht?
> 
> Welche Note gibst du WoW ? (1-6)
> Glaubst du das es in Zukunft (5-10 Jahren) ein MMORPG geben wird was World of Warcraft vom Thron stoßt? (außer WoW 2)
> ...



1. Gut: Die Arbeit mit der Community, buffedCasts, buffedShows und wenn sich Spieler über deine Arbeit freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlecht: Zuwenig Zeit um alles umzusetzen, was man gerne umsetzen würde :/

2. WoW-Note: 2. Abzüge gibt&#8217;s derzeit in der Kategorie &#8222;Serverstabilität&#8220; *hmpf*

3. &#8222;No King rules forever&#8220;. Ich denke es könnte eines geben. Aber wenn eines kommt, gibt es natürlich auch negative Aspekte. Die eine Hälfte der Gilde möchte das neue Spiel spielen, die andere hört komplett mit MMOs auf, und einzelne bleiben noch bei WoW. Das fände ich sehr Schade, denn meine Leute sind mir schon sehr ans Herz gewachsen :]

4. Wenn meine Leut mitspielen, dann WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings natürlich nicht 24/7 ^^

5. Erster Versuch: 53... also 244 Punkte... Aber ich kann auch nciht blind schreiben *verteidig*



Warlock91 schrieb:


> Wie läuft´s mit deiner Priesterin ? ;D



Subba ^^



Ares16784 schrieb:


> Wie reagierst du auf komments ala:
> "Annete ist so süß"



Ich fühl mich zwar geschmeichelt, aber ich weiß immer nicht, wie ich auf solche Kommentare reagieren soll ^^



> War dein Priest dein erster Char?



Der erste, den ich wirklich gespielt habe, ja. Als aller aller erstes hatte ich eine Schamanin auf der Nachtwache, allerdings nur bis Stufe 19



> Wolltest du als du deinen Priest angefangen hast, direkt Shadow skillen oder wolltest du ursprünglich heilen?



Shadow fand ich schon immer super, allein schon wegen der Schattenform ^^ Auch wenn ich auf meinem Weg auf 60 öfter heilen musste...




> Wieviele stunde schlaff kriegst du pro tag?



Öööhm&#8230; 6-7 meistens. Ab und zu mehr ^^ je nachdem wie müde ich bin.



> Wie bist du auf Xashajia (oder so ähnlich) gekommen?



Einmal auf die Tasten hauen *fg Ne, ich habe so lange Vor- und Nachsilben zusammengebastelt bis etwas rausgekommen ist, was mir gefallen hat (und was noch kein anderer hatte). Ja damals war ich noch die einzige Xashija :]




Asayur schrieb:


> Mit welchem Tier würdest du dich am ehesten Vergleichen?



Öhm.... einem Zwergpinseläffchen ^^



Lillyan schrieb:


> Was magst du am liebsten? Cappucino, normalen Kaffee oder Kaffee Latte? *notier*



Cappuuuu \o/


*Schweiß von der Stirn wisch* so, ich öffne den Beitrag wieder für die Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry für die Fragen, die ich nicht beantworten konnte - ich hoffe es hat Euch trotzdem Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

wow das ging flott vielen dank fürs beantworten!

yay noch jemand der so gere cappucino trinkt :3

/voted for Bernd 

neeeeed giant knuddelzwerg!


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (12. Februar 2010)

1. Ist der Anfangsgag endgültig abgeschafft oder existieren bereits Ideen um dieses Problem zu lösen?

2. Wäre es möglich, Heinrich als special guest in den Buffedcast zu holen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. In welcher Situation wärst du am liebsten im Boden versunken?

4. Was isst du am liebsten? (ausser Big rösti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lillyan (12. Februar 2010)

Der Thread ist nur für die Umfrage geöffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erwartet also bitte nicht zwangsweise Antworten.


----------



## Eluneszorn (12. Februar 2010)

@Xashija
ich studiere auch ab und zu BWL mit meinen 3 Dudukumpels zusammen.
Nur Professor Nefarian ist immer so miesgelaunt wenn er uns sieht!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrii (12. Februar 2010)

Wenn du dich mit Gott vergleichst, was denkst du, hat er nicht was du hast? 


und - wenn morgen ein stein auf dein Fuß fallen sollte, während eine schwarze katze von links unten nach rechts oben fliegt, was würdest du denken?


----------



## Kargaro (12. Februar 2010)

Anette du hast die allerwichtigste Frage nicht beantwortet:  Ist das mit dir und Zam nur gespielt?


----------



## ipercoop (12. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub ihr versteht es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Thread ist nur für die Umfrage , also wer als nächstes gefragt wird offen.
Nicht für weitere Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (12. Februar 2010)

Bloss leider war ich sozusagen verhindert, in den Thread zu posten, als dieser noch offen war (Ich hab auch die ZAM Fragen verpasst >.< Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr) . Dann habe ich es halt nachgeposstet, in der Hoffnung Anette ist so nett und antwortet noch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nereo (12. Februar 2010)

also ich finde bei der umfrage "wer soll als nächstes interviewt werden" fehlen noch 2 möglichkeiten: 1. nochmal ZAM!    2. nochmal Annette! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2010)

Magst du Süßes oder saures?

Magst du Schokolade?

Bist du getauft oder so?

Glaubst du an Gott?

Findest du fingerboarden toll?


----------



## Damokles (12. Februar 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> ... (Ich hab auch die ZAM Fragen verpasst >.< Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr) ...



Ich weis genau was Du jetzt fühlst. Mir geht es genau so!
Zam.
Falls du das hier noch liest...

Bitte!

Gib uns noch eine Chance!
Wir flehen Dich an.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (13. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ich weis genau was Du jetzt fühlst. Mir geht es genau so!
> Zam.
> Falls du das hier noch liest...
> 
> ...




Da fällt mir grad was ein... Wir machen einen Damokles Frage & Antwort Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Damokles fan sein'


----------



## Tamîkus (13. Februar 2010)

hmpf ma schaun was kan ich da fragn*grins*

wie findest du Geascore ?????

was deine lieblings raid inni ????????

was ist dein lieblings essen ????

wieso spielst du horde

wie glücklich warst du bei deinem ersten epic ?

wasrt du scho auf dem W:O:A ?

wo kaufst du dein pala wasser wills auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie glücklich warst du endlich reiten zu könen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dugana (13. Februar 2010)

Hi,

wie geht es dir ^.^?


was sind deine lieblingssendungen in der Röhre ?


Warum bist du Hordlerin ?


Was is dein Traumland (vllt wo du gerne Urlaub machst)?


Wie findest du es das der Staat die Steuer CD kaufen will ?


hoffe du beantwortest meine fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Dugana


----------



## Pyralvex (13. Februar 2010)

ich muss mich da leider mal einmischen....leute findet ihr das nicht nen bissel dreist leute die ihr im normalfall nur über buffed.de kennt zu fragen ob eine beziehungen zwischen 2 von den dort arbeitenen personen nur gespielt sei?ich weiß das einige auch privat mit mitgliedern des buffed teams befreundet sind die dürften evtl. so eine frage stellen(das sollte man dann allerdings privat tun)aber alle anderen haben nicht das recht dies zu tun! ich weiß das es in letzter zeit einige schwarze schafe im forum gibt alllerdings bin ich fest davon überzeugt das man auf buffed immer noch eine vernünftige und mitdenkende community hat die eigentlich wissen müsste was sie fragen darf und was nicht(oder was zwar erlaubt ist aber nicht angebracht ist)! wer mir auf diesen text antworten will kann das gerne per pn tun aber ab dem folgenden strich sollten nur noch fragen gesammelt werden


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Welche Filme/Serien guckst du am liebsten?(namen)

Welches Genere an Filmen und Serien magst du am liebsten?Welches Genere eher weniger?

Kann man irgendwo genau nachlesen was deine täglichen Aufgaben im Buffed-Team sind?Wenn ja wo?Wenn nein,würdest du das irgendwann mal aufschreiben und der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Februar 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grad was ein... Wir machen einen Damokles Frage & Antwort Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tolle idee!


----------



## d2wap (13. Februar 2010)

erst zam, nun anette. genial. mir liegen auch direkt ein paar fragen auf der zunge:

wie kommst du zu ricardos käsos.. ääh.. richard cheese?

was bewegte dich, praktikantin bei buffed zu werden? und was dachtes du erwartet dich dort?
haben sich deine erwartungen bestätigt oder war alles doch ganz anders?

woher nimmst du den elan für die buffed shows und buffed casts?

und zu guter letzt interessiert mich nocht brennend: weshalb bist du noch nicht gekommen dein profil auf mybuffed upzudaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (13. Februar 2010)

War der Priester dein erster Char in WoW ? 

Wieviel played/time hat dein Main char ?

Was sagst du dazu , dass blondinen immer dumm "sein sollen" ?

Würde es dich aufregen wenn ich dein Tischpartner wäre , und ich dich deinen ganzen arbeitstag mit blondinenwitze vollplappern würde ?

Was isst du "zur NoT" als stiller für dein Hunger ? ( z.B std. vor dem essen ? )

Was wäre nach buffed deine 2´te anlaufsstelle ?


----------



## Toastbrot666 (13. Februar 2010)

1. Wie hast du deinen Eltern erklärt, was ein MMO ist? (falls du es getan hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Wenn du es könntest, was würdest du an Buffed ändern und würdest du überhaupt etwas ändern wollen?

3. Mit welcher Berühmtheit würdest du gern mal einen Tag verbringen wollen und warum?


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2010)

Der Thread ist nur zur Abstimmung für den nächsten Kandidaten noch offen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokulus (13. Februar 2010)

Wie farmst du dein Gold zusammen?


----------



## Toastbrot666 (13. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Thread ist nur zur Abstimmung für den nächsten Kandidaten noch offen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




damn it.
na gut, die fragen kann man auch gut auf den nächsten übertragen ^^


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> 1. Je nach Laune entweder Wagner Speciale oder Wagner Piccolinis 3 Käse



Zumindest was die Speciale angeht sehe ich das genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorian92 (14. Februar 2010)

hi ich habe mal ne Frage, welche addons benutzt du für die anzeige der gruppenmitglieder wenn du raidest ( siehe buffedshow 177)??


----------



## Yogg-Saron (14. Februar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Ne, das könnt ich mir im Studium nicht leisten ^^ Und musste es auch nicht, da ich BWL und Englische Sprachwissenschaft studiert habe


Laut der alten Podcasts verlief die Karriere doch wohl eher so, iirc:

- BWL + Englisch angefangen, aber BWL nicht gerafft
- danach Kriminologie angefangen
- anschliessend beim Praktikum in der Asservatenkammer Würzburg der Spielsucht verfallen
- und schliesslich bei Buffed angeheuert

Oder?


----------



## Dranay (14. Februar 2010)

Annette, bist aber auch damn cute^^

Am Liebsten mag ich die Folgen, in denen du dabei bist und gleich auf Platz 2 kommt ZAM. Ist echt lustig mit euch Beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote 4 Annette-Fan-Club :-P


----------



## Martel (15. Februar 2010)

Gerade gesehen bin zu spät... hast Glück gehabt....


----------



## Zero6n (15. Februar 2010)

Bist Du und Zam ein Paar ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin neugierig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (15. Februar 2010)

Was sind denn deine Lieblingsfarbe und Lieblingsblumen?

Magst du Gnome?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnitzelDX (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
1.)was wäre dein persöhnlicher Favorit für eine WoW Erweiterung?

2.)würdest du dir eine neue Heldenklasse wünschen? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2010)

faszinierend wie manche leute es immer noch nicht checken das die fragestunde vorbei ist :O


----------



## xashija (15. Februar 2010)

Naja, die nächste Fragestunde kommt bestimmt - dann kann ich mich schonmal vorbereiten *gg Und wenn ich Zeit finde, schaff ichs vielleicht auch, die eine oder andere Frage zwischendurch mal zu beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (15. Februar 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grad was ein... Wir machen einen Damokles Frage & Antwort Thread...



Öhm...
Heisst diese Aktion nicht "Fragt das buffed-Team"?

Soweit mir bekannt, bin ich kein Mitglied des Teams.
Aber frag mich doch mal was per PM. Vielleicht bekommst Du ja auch ne Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (15. Februar 2010)

Meine einzige Frage ist: Wo ist Heinrich ?

Lord na auch SE Fan. Schade das Blair nur eher sperrlich auftauchte.


----------



## Raxon22 (15. Februar 2010)

Welche Twinks (wennst welche hast) spielst du?
Was erwartest du von der 3ten wow erweiterung ?


----------



## Lord Nazgul (16. Februar 2010)

Dann schließt dieses Kackthema doch endlich mal ey.

Auf der Hauptseite taucht es auf und im Beitrag steht was von "Heute bis 16 Uhr" echt Klasse. Is doch klar wenn man schnell ins Thema huscht, die letze Seite aufruft und nen relativ aktuellen Beitrag vom heutigen Tag sieht weil einer gepennt hat, weil er den Tageswechsel nicht geschnallt hat, dass man da auch was fragt!


----------



## Toastbrot666 (16. Februar 2010)

Zero6n schrieb:


> Bist Du und Zam ein Paar ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



laut Buffed-Magazine seit April 2007


----------



## dognose (17. Februar 2010)

findest du auch dass der schattenpriester zu lange benachteiligt wurde und mit cata mehr aufmerksamkeit verdient?


----------



## Koom (18. Februar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> 5, 14, 21, 33, 42, 46 Zusatzzahl 9 – Angaben ohne Gewehr *peng* (Achtung, absichtlicher Schreibfehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mittwochsziehung: 17, 22, 31, 35, 38, 44 - 30
Nicht eine einzige Zahl richtig. Hm :-\


----------



## Damokles (19. Februar 2010)

Wo bleibt der Berndfragebogen?


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2010)

Der Berndfragebogen kommt erst kommende Woche.


----------



## Damokles (20. Februar 2010)

Dann bekommen wir zum Ausgleich nochmal einen Zamfragebogen, weil die Vorlaufzeit zu kurz war.
Wir konnten uns gar nicht genug vorbereiten!

Wenn Björn von Bredow so stolz darauf ist, das Tom Chilton das Buffed Magazin liest...
Dann wär meine Frage: 
Liest die Buffed Redaktion auch die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Liest die Buffed Redaktion auch die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die richtige frage lautet..

Wer nicht?


----------



## Scroll01 (21. Februar 2010)

Also ^^ 
-Welche automarke ist deine Lieblingsmarke?
-Magst du WoW?wenn ja warum?
-welches ist dein leiblingsspiel?
-Wie bist du zu Buffed gekommen?
und als letztes
-warum buffed? und nicht wo anders?


----------



## Kremlin (23. Februar 2010)

Versteht doch mal, dass die Fragestunde mit Anette schon längst vorbei ist. Sie wird also keine der Fragen hier mehr beantworten. Und der Fragebogen für Bernd kommt diesen Freitag(laut ZAM), dann könnt ihr wieder Fragen stellen. Es ist also sinnlos, den Thread hier mit Fragen vollzuspammen.


----------



## Badwitch22 (23. Februar 2010)

ist das nich schön?
       	|
       	|
       	|
       	|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (23. Februar 2010)

wie oft hast du dir schon gewünscht einem forumnutzer eine verpassen zukönnen ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pinkgimp (18. April 2010)

edit :ups richtig lesen vlt


----------

